
Ask HN: Examples for end user software hacks/repurposing - simulo
Which end user software hacks or repurposing have you seen or used yourself? I&#x27;d like to collect some examples, be they private, or even more interesting, department or company-wide. A classic one is using excel as a database.<p>My intension is not finger-pointing users’ ignorance of &quot;right&quot; tools, but how people come up with own solutions (ideally, you can give some context around problem and solution).
======
jtfairbank
Using excel as a calendar. My whole startup is built around replacing this
terrible process with a good web-app, and automating the scheduling process.
The saddest part is that most of US healthcare runs this way- doctors and
medical administrators are wasting their time clicking around in excel.

[https://reschedulemed.com](https://reschedulemed.com)

------
osullivj
I've got a bunch of examples of use of Excel as a calculation engine for
pricing and risk management in investment banking at spreadserve.com

